# 60 Completely Unusable Stock Photos



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Found this link posted on the net:

*60 Completely Unusable Stock Photos*

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Some real gems in there, some shocking to make you scratch your head... "Why the heck would anyone take that photo for any purpose in the world?" :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I can't see any of these being paid for to use for anything... truly awful stuff.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I wish I were up to the challenge of using each of these . . . but I'm not.

#27, though, does show ehMac's own KC4 being blessed by Our Lady of the Rainbow Goggles.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

All the more baffling due to the high production values.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm taking it as a personal challenge to use all 60 photos in context on ehMac.ca over the next while. 

*I can scratch #13 off my list.*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> I'm taking it as a personal challenge to use all 60 photos in context on ehMac.ca over the next while.
> 
> *I can scratch #13 off my list.*


Good luck with that... 

Actually it could be fun to make that "challenge" a new thread for others to contribute to as well.


----------

